# Выбор аккордеона!



## DimaAkko (25 Янв 2013)

Дорогие друзья!Помогите выбрать инструмент.И напишите свой отзыв о Юпитере Катуркина(45X120 выборный)ну и вообще как его качество?Аккордеон нужен до 220 000!


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Мар 2013)

*DimaAkko*,
Поднапрягитесь и возьмите Vignoni или Ottavianelli. Звучит лучше Ottavianelli, но он более громоздкий


----------



## Eugen Meermann (16 Мар 2013)

Это далеко не полный список аккордеонных и баянных фабрик и фирм, есть и другие,
но главные производители аккордеонов и производители баянов безусловно вошли в мой каталог. Основные производители аккордеонов и баянов находятся в Италии... 


Read more: http://eugenmeermann.ru/#ixzz2NidQaibu


----------



## S.Demjanov (16 Мар 2013)

Простите что в Вашей теме, а кто нибудь пользовался Pigini Piano Converter 37P3? Какя на нем выборка?
Сыну ищу выборный аккордеон, акко не подъемный для меня(((.


----------



## infoman (18 Мар 2013)

Если вы из Киева - обращайтесь. Буду рад помочь. 0677185730. Андрей


----------



## Jupiter (18 Мар 2013)

Eugen Meermann писал:


> Это далеко не полный список аккордеонных и баянных фабрик и фирм, есть и другие,
> но главные производители аккордеонов и производители баянов безусловно вошли в мой каталог. Основные производители аккордеонов и баянов находятся в Италии...
> 
> 
> Read more: http://eugenmeermann.ru/#ixzz2NidQaibu



Хороший сайт,но обидно,что баяна Юпитер там нет...
Фабрика Гусарова представлена,но это не тот Юпитер,на котором играют ВСЕ лчшие баянисты Мира.Жалко,жалко...

Eugen Meermann писал:


> Это далеко не полный список аккордеонных и баянных фабрик и фирм, есть и другие,
> но главные производители аккордеонов и производители баянов безусловно вошли в мой каталог. Основные производители аккордеонов и баянов находятся в Италии...
> 
> 
> Read more: http://eugenmeermann.ru/#ixzz2NidQaibu



Хороший сайт,но обидно,что баяна Юпитер там нет...
Фабрика Гусарова представлена,но это не тот Юпитер,на котором играют ВСЕ лчшие баянисты Мира.Жалко,жалко...


----------

